# Scotland, here we come



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Off tomorrow to Scotland's west coast. First stop is a vineyard near Stourbridge, next to a CL near Gretna Green. Good shakedown before France end of May.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Don't forget to put your working tools in the van, you might need them.

Drew


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Pack some earplugs & anti-mossie cream :spider: (that's a spider emoticon as I couldn't find a mossie one) :wink:


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Ooh have fun. Scotland is our plan for July


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Drew said:


> Don't forget to put your working tools in the van, you might need them.
> 
> Drew


Always in my back pocket for those quiet times when I feel a ceremony looming.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

You will love Scotland, and I don't think the mossies are about at this time of the year. I toured for 32 days four years ago at this time of the year, and it was very warm, but no mossies.

Enjoy and, as always, "Adventure before Dementia" as the poster on the year of my van says!!!

Jenny


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Whoops, should have said rear, so sorry.


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Have fun
We are heading north tomorrow
Will decide where in the morning depending on weather forecast but North West is the best bet at present
Have half a plan to be in Applecross at some point next week


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Went to Scotland last year - north coast and west coast. You'll love it. 

If you get above Ullapool the main 'A; road is actually a single track road with passing places  but everyone is considerate - if you're driving slow just let others pass when convenient.

Have a good trip !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're off again next week, Truma parts arrived today, just fitted the solenoid coils, metered up OK.

We just joined National Trust for Scotland, so we're going up through the dales and Northumberland to visit the English rellies first then around the east and north east coast to see the Scottish rellies    back down through Wester Ross, onto Sky for a week or so then meander back home towards the middle of June, even taking Fuel into account it's cheaper than staying at home, well almost


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Just back Applecross was excellent
Bealach na Bà ok but would take the other route in a bigger van of if I had worry's about my clutch.
Pub and walled garden restaurant both excellent for sea food.
Was also at Fort William Poolewe and Aviemore


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

" Quote -We just joined National Trust for Scotland" - we discovered last year that English national trust covered the NT for Scotland, and English Heritage covered similar in Scotland. Only paid to enter privately owned places.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We're off again next week, Truma parts arrived today, just fitted the solenoid coils, metered up OK.
> 
> We just joined National Trust for Scotland, so we're going up through the dales and Northumberland to visit the English rellies first then around the east and north east coast to see the Scottish rellies    back down through Wester Ross, onto Sky for a week or so then meander back home towards the middle of June, even taking Fuel into account it's cheaper than staying at home, well almost


Kev

Excellent!

Is that not the sort of trip you have been dreaming of during all those days slogging at the conversion?

Just go and enjoy, me lad.

I am sending you a PM with places we visited/stayed, some of which is redundant if you know some of the areas.

Have a great trip.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoff, most useful.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Kevin and Liz
Just looked at your conversion pics.
What a fabulous job you have done there mate.
Top quality work and a great van too.
Enjoy.


----------

